# [Sat 12th Nov 2011] BRIXTON PRINCE ALBERT CLOSING PARTY! (London SW9 8LF)



## editor (Nov 1, 2011)

Club starts: 10pm
DJs till - 2:30am
FREE ALL NIGHT!

The Albert is closing for two weeks for a big refurbishment, so let's see the old tatty place out with a full-on party!

Expect earfuls of ska, electro, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, Beyonce and rockabilly from our team of obliging DJs.

DJs

EDITOR (urban75)
An ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills & Liberace in a floor stomping package proving that drinking'n'DJing can be a perilous trade.

BLUESTREAK (Beyond Fathomability)
Expect a party pack of big tunes from the returning DJ champ.

NIPSLA (Falling over studios)
Packing more pop than a Rice Krispies factory, Nipsla's DJ bag is a veritable jumble sale of joy, overflowing with indie, dance, electro and party tunes.

BARON BOBBY BAUHAUS (charcoal soul)
More mysterious than Robert Smith's eyeliner bag, Bobby gets dancefloors rocking with quirky, darkside indie-pop and kohl-smudging breakbeats.

MULTIMEDIA
Videos and photo slideshows of street photography, random amusements and weird shizzle from the internet.
More: http://www.urban75.org/offline/brixton-dj-closing_party-2011.html


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 2, 2011)

For a minute I thought the albert would be closing for good! Would've been a total tragedy the Albert is my Winchester!


----------



## Belushi (Nov 2, 2011)

Me too! I thought for a moment it was going to become a poncey wine bar!

I will try and make it along as I haven't been to offline in ages.


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2011)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> For a minute I thought the albert would be closing for good! Would've been a total tragedy the Albert is my Winchester!


I like that description


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Nov 2, 2011)

More like:


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2011)

Fuck, you had me worried there.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 2, 2011)

I remember after the last refurb they tried doing flowers on the tables and serving food. That lasted


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2011)

Crispy said:


> I remember after the last refurb they tried doing flowers on the tables and serving food. That lasted


The brewery wanted to turn the Albert into a full-on gastropub, with the first floor staff accommodation taken out and replaced by a kitchen.

They still serve a fair bit of pub grub in the day though and it's not that bad, tbh.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Fuck, you had me worried there.



Would have been bad. You and I would never have seen each other again in real life


----------



## TruXta (Nov 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Would have been bad. You and I would never have seen each other again in real life



There's always the HootaCanningHob. Or failing that, Mango.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2011)

TruXta said:


> There's always the HootaCanningHob. Or failing that, Mango.


I've tried to like that place, but the heavy bouncer pat-downs and the monster prices at the bar take the love away. Mango says nothing to me about my life.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 4, 2011)

Crispy said:


> I remember after the last refurb they tried doing flowers on the tables and serving food. That lasted



I had a steak in there the other night and it wasn't too bad at all, almost as good as Wetherspoons and cheaper too.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2011)

editor said:


> I've tried to like that place, but the heavy bouncer pat-downs and the monster prices at the bar take the love away. Mango says nothing to me about my life.



Mango said your life was a farce last week


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Nov 4, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> I had a steak in there the other night and it wasn't too bad at all, *almost as good as Wetherspoons* and cheaper too.


Now there's a ringing endorsement of a steak ^


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 8, 2011)

Are they going to drain the piss lake on the floor of the gents?


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Are they going to drain the piss lake on the floor of the gents?


They're going to separate the toilet block and let it sail off down Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2011)

There's been some awesome double booking, so me and Nipsla will now be DJing from midnight onwards - there's a punk band on before of which I know nowt.


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2011)

Man that turned out to be a big party!







http://www.urban75.org/blog/last-night-at-the-brixton-albert-closing-party-mayhem/


----------



## Crispy (Nov 14, 2011)

If they don't demolish the half-height wall by the bar, I'm going to have "words" with their architect.


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2011)

Crispy said:


> If they don't demolish the half-height wall by the bar, I'm going to have "words" with their architect.


It's already gone - I popped in this morning and the place is already completely gutted.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 14, 2011)

Praises be


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Praises be


I've seen the plans and there's quite a few changes coming up - the pub is going to be darker and more moodily lit for one (which pleases me greatly) and the stage is swapping ends.

We're getting a new PA system too, although the lovely system originally promised has just been massively downgraded


----------



## Crispy (Nov 14, 2011)

The stage is swapping ends?! Are they moving the entrance to the men's loo?
Sounds like a pretty extensive job!


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2011)

Crispy said:


> The stage is swapping ends?! Are they moving the entrance to the men's loo?
> Sounds like a pretty extensive job!


It's a pretty huge job to undertake on what seems an unfeasibly short timescale of 10 days or so.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 15, 2011)

Is it getting hipsterified then?


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Is it getting hipsterified then?


Not if I can help it. The music policy won't be changing, and I doubt if the punters will be either.

Besides, any pub that can survive orangification can survive anything.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 15, 2011)

editor said:


> Not if I can help it. The music policy won't be changing, and *I doubt if the punters will be either*.
> 
> Besides, any pub that can survive orangification can survive anything.



Hm


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Hm


The pub has always had a healthily changing clientèle, but it's the locals that give it character, and I can't see any of them upping sticks any time soon.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 17, 2011)

Just been checking these truly excellent pix (the extended range)  

Man I would SO have been there if I wasn't 200 plus miles away!! Nowadays ....


----------

